# Does my 1968 400 need divider/diverter plates for every new water pump install?



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Have changed a lot of parts to stop 68 GTO from overheating. Had my auto mechanic install new water pump with diverter plates. Not sure if he worked the plate to min tolerance between impeller. Have seen a few videos where they say if distance is greater than 1/8 inch - it could cause lots of circulation problems. My question is this: are there new water pumps out there where I do not need diverter plates? Or does every new water pump need them? Would love to eliminate this potential variable in the overheating equation. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Absolutely required. 
Ideally you want the clearance to be less than .060 and the pump should have a cast impeller

With that being said you can convert to the 69 and up 11 bolt water pump with uses only one diverter plate and is more efficient than the 8 bolt. But you will also need to convert the timing cover as well. Same clearances are required. 

This is a very long thread but interesting reading for the most part.





Chalk up one more for the cast impeller. - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Chalk up one more for the cast impeller. Heating & Cooling TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

tin impeller s dont work worth a damm

it needs to have a cast impeller ,,, whats the make and part number of installed water pump ???


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Absolutely required.
> Ideally you want the clearance to be less than .060 and the pump should have a cast impeller
> 
> With that being said you can convert to the 69 and up 11 bolt water pump with uses only one diverter plate and is more efficient than the 8 bolt. But you will also need to convert the timing cover as well. Same clearances are required.
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

MyPopsGTO said:


> Thank you very much!


Just read the entire thread. THANK YOU again. I definitely have a deeper understanding on the importance of diverter plates!


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Absolutely required.
> Ideally you want the clearance to be less than .060 and the pump should have a cast impeller
> 
> With that being said you can convert to the 69 and up 11 bolt water pump with uses only one diverter plate and is more efficient than the 8 bolt. But you will also need to convert the timing cover as well. Same clearances are required.
> ...





O52 said:


> Absolutely required.
> Ideally you want the clearance to be less than .060 and the pump should have a cast impeller
> 
> With that being said you can convert to the 69 and up 11 bolt water pump with uses only one diverter plate and is more efficient than the 8 bolt. But you will also need to convert the timing cover as well. Same clearances are required.
> ...


Just read the thread. THANK YOU again! I definitely have a deeper understanding of diverter plates. As I am re-learning from my college days with an old classic car, sometimes the smallest things can make the biggest difference!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

If you want to stick with the original style water pump, I believe Flow-Kooler makes a good quality, high flow rate pump that would fit your timing cover. Ames likely has them. I suppose other outlets do too.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> If you want to stick with the original style water pump, I believe Flow-Kooler makes a good quality, high flow rate pump that would fit your timing cover. Ames likely has them. I suppose other outlets do too.


Funny. That is exactly the water pump I installed. I believe I will need to remove and make sure the diverter plates were reshaped correctly. Thanks again.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> tin impeller s dont work worth a damm
> 
> it needs to have a cast impeller ,,, whats the make and part number of installed water pump ???


It is a flow kooler pump. Cast impeller. Thanks.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

MyPopsGTO said:


> It is a flow kooler pump. Cast impeller. Thanks.


Is it overheating? Edit...seems you have several post on your issue. Maybe stick with the other post so people can see what you have already tried/done and help guide you in fixing your overheating issue .


----------

